# The Making Of Dayhikers Chalice Part 1



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I made DH's Chalice from a natural Yew fork and while doing so saw the perfect opportunity to make a tutorial.

Its made using the most minimal of tools, in fact I dont even use half the ones I show. Only the rasp and rough file with the chainsaw file for the bandgrooves.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking good Andy ,good video.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whew! Lots of work Andy. I'd have done most of the rasp work with my knife. I usually get the fork pretty close to shape before I use my rasps. BUT the very rough shaping is done with a farriers's rasp.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheers John











Dayhiker said:


> Whew! Lots of work Andy. I'd have done most of the rasp work with my knife. I usually get the fork pretty close to shape before I use my rasps. BUT the very rough shaping is done with a farriers's rasp.


I would use the knife but find holding the slingshot solid for long periods makes my knackered wrist lock out, and considering the amount of sanding thought id just attack it with the rasp to save the discomfort later. I am gonna get a farriers rasp but want a real good quality one so waiting to see if something turns up at a car boot sale, part 2 soon


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very Nice! Great Technique and really good video quality too! Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> Whew! Lots of work Andy. I'd have done most of the rasp work with my knife. I usually get the fork pretty close to shape before I use my rasps. BUT the very rough shaping is done with a farriers's rasp.


I would use the knife but find holding the slingshot solid for long periods makes my knackered wrist lock out, and considering the amount of sanding thought id just attack it with the rasp to save the discomfort later. I am gonna get a farriers rasp but want a real good quality one so waiting to see if something turns up at a car boot sale, part 2 soon








[/quote]

Germans like Joerg use these rasps a lot. I once read that some of the old gun makers used to call the rasp "the German milling machine". Farrier's rasp makes short work of a fat natural fork, and is devastating to big hard knots.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Germans like Joerg use these rasps a lot. I once read that some of the old gun makers used to call the rasp "the German milling machine". Farrier's rasp makes short work of a fat natural fork, and is devastating to big hard knots.


The German milling machine... like it







did you see part 2


----------

